# Rust...



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Well Ive got a 1990 240sx and so far the rust has only attacked the underside of my car but it is pretty bad. Well not horrible but I have rust on one of the frame rails that has started to eat through. I have a rusted out seat screw down hole and the Exaughst hanger has rusted off so not it is held on by a Coat hanger for now LOL.

I need to know if it is fine to remove the rust spot and weld in new metal exspecially on the frame rail. Also what type of metel should I use? 

After i clean the underside of the car and weld in the new stuff Im going to coat it with a sealer.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just watch out for the gastank. my friends dad was gonna weld up the 6" whole in my b13s floor board that soaks my carpet everytime i drive in the rain, but as soon as he saw that the gastank was little less then a foot away he said NO WAY!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI, buy sheet metal, first glue it into place with JB weld, then rivot it into place, seal around the edge/rivots, enjoy your heatless fix.

thread starter. alot of rust is bad, get as much off as you can (even if it isnt eating threw the body yet) and then use krylon "rust converter" killes rust and turns it into a kind of primer (nothing you will get a show quality finsh over if you paint over it) but perfectly fine to spray rubberized under coat over top of. use lots of under coat. the b13 i just bought is from 91 and it has so much under coat on the bottom of it it looks like it just came out of a "rino lining" garage. 

from the rust on the rocker use a wire drill bit (they come in differant sizes at home depot for $5) and go at it. once you are done spray it with krylon "industrial strength zinc rich primer" found at any auto zone. if it is not an area you can see from standing, you might as well hit it with some of the under coating too. (undercoating is great because it not only keeps all water off the metal, but it keeps any rocks or salt from scratching through paint and exposing bare metal because it is rubber and deflects the rocks) while your at it, hit the wheel wells too.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Well Ive got a 1990 240sx and so far the rust has only attacked the underside of my car but it is pretty bad. Well not horrible but I have rust on one of the frame rails that has started to eat through. I have a rusted out seat screw down hole and the Exaughst hanger has rusted off so not it is held on by a Coat hanger for now LOL.
> 
> I need to know if it is fine to remove the rust spot and weld in new metal exspecially on the frame rail. Also what type of metel should I use?
> 
> After i clean the underside of the car and weld in the new stuff Im going to coat it with a sealer.


Yeah, a full sanding and undercoating is probably the only way to prevent your car from becoming a rusted hulk. While you're at it, replace rusted portions of metal. Mine had a large hole in the bottom of the side panel below the door, and I ground it away with a cordless Dremel, then used fiberglass sheet and bondo to smooth it out. Enjoy the repair!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could completly repair every rust hole in your entire car without even touching a welder......but it wont turn out flush. with;
1.rivots
2. jbweld
3. a sealer of some kind. it would be very easy to simply cover the piece (and edges) with under coating or truck bed liner. and thats it.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Really the only spots Im worried about are the frame rail and the seat bolt down. I need to have the bolt down spot cleaned and re welded back in. Is the frame rail ok as long as I get new metal in its spot?


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> alot of rust is bad, get as much off as you can (even if it isnt eating threw the body yet) and then use krylon "rust converter" killes rust and turns it into a kind of primer (nothing you will get a show quality finsh over if you paint over it)


Can this rust converter be used on body paneling or should it only be used for the underbody?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sure can, but it wont leave a good finish, its only for quick fixes. on body pannels i would say clean it all off with a wire brush drill attachment then primer over top with zink right krylon primer


----------

